# 05 Gto Show Car..sema Car What Do You Think



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*I think...*

...it looks like it belongs in front of a crack house. Those wheels are rediculous, but I am more of a, "Form follows function" kind of guy. If I had wanted something flashy, I would not have bought the GTO.


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

WELL IF IT WAS IN FRONT OF A CRACK HOUSE, THE DEALER MUST HAVE GOOD TASTE..BUT THATS MY OPINION.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*Sorry if I was harsh....*

..I didn't know it was your car, or I would have been more delicate. The modifications adversly affect performance, and like I said, form follows function where my opinion is concerned, but it is your car so all that matters is that you like it:cheers


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

THX MY MAN...ITS WAS DOSE IT FOR ME..i HAVE SOME MOTOR MODS AS WELL, SO AS FAR AS KEEPIN UP WITH OTHER RIDES, I DO IT!, ON BIG RIMS AND A CRAZY AUDIO SYSTEM TOO!


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

Never being one to hold back on an opinion.....


My son and kids his age use the phrase "that looks sick" when they like something,

but


While I would use the same phrase, it doesn't mean what the kids mean, if you get my drift?


'Guru


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

It isn't a crack dealer ride, because if it were, the sideskirt would be fixed with that drug money.


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

BastropGTO....ON A BAD DAY, I WOULDENT TRADE FOR YOUR 5.7 YELLOW..AND IF YOU LOOK AT THE 3RD PIC SIDE SKIRTS WHERE FIXED, BUT IM SURE YOU KNOW THAT AFTER MARKET THINGS DONT ALWAYS BOLT RIGHT ON, YOU MODIFY THEM, THATS WHATS MAKES SOMTHING "COOL" NOT THE SAME AS ALL THE OTHERS..SO KEEP ON HATING!! AND KEEP ER' STOCK BUDDY...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Do your tires bottom out? Looks like there is little room in the wheel wells.


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

no its good....some work was done..rolled all four fenders...air suspension in rear...rides GREAT and handles like in rails..


----------



## probe1957 (Nov 3, 2007)

ezchronic said:


> ..SO KEEP ON HATING!! AND KEEP ER' STOCK BUDDY...


Hey, you asked and no one likes it. No big deal. It's only a car. Don't take it personally.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Yuck. By the way, your passenger side rocker panel's falling off.


----------



## logicbomb (Sep 26, 2007)

I like the hood scopes colored black.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The only thing i like is the racing stripes on the hood. The rest looks like for show not go!!


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

These people here just don't know what cool is, or have any taste. How much horsepower do those stickers add anyway?


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

"Keepin up with other rides"??? 

That statement makes the false assumption that those "other rides" are also cool....

I remember when customized mini-trucks were the craze.... Everybody who owned one thought we were staring at them out of envy... The painfully sad thing was, we were staring at them in pity and disbelief that they blew 6-months worth of paychecks on such a goofy looking ride... "Yo man, everybody be checking my bad mini-truck OUT!!!"... LOL!!! Poor guys... Same thing for rice-rockets with 5-foot-tall-multi-tier-wings...

Seriously, the wheels aren't doing it, too busy, too cartoonishly big. Instead of adding to the car, they cheapen it, like a thick gold chain.... It doesn't make you look rich or cool, it makes you look like a slave to fashion and an addict for attention. Good cosmetic modifications stand the test of TIME, they don't come and go, they look good for the life of the vehicle... In 1-2 years, your DUBS will be about as "in" as bell-bottoms and disco, and you'll be selling 'em for $25/piece on eBay so that you can blow money on some newer fad... How many old-timers here back in the 70's jacked-up their cars in the rear and mounted 2-foot-wide tires on Keystone Classics, added some side-pipes, and thought they were cool?? Go ahead, you can admit that you laugh out loud at your old pictures today!!!

Performance and true-style never go out of fashion...

I like your hood. I'd lose the decals. And yes, I was guilty of doing some seriously yuck stuff to my car when I was a teenager... Remember headlight covers? Yep, I was guilty on my IROC... And then, as if that wasn't dorky-looking enough, I attached a 1969 Z/28 emblem to one side, as if the car didn't already say Z/28 in enough places..

You live and learn and grow, and then you get so old you revert to the same old bad habits and buy a Mercury Marquis with a faux-convertible-looking carriage-roof and gold emblems!! LOL!!!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

The scoop stripes look good but the wheel/tire package arem not impressive....



ezchronic said:


> BastropGTO....ON A BAD DAY, I WOULDENT TRADE FOR YOUR 5.7 YELLOW..SO KEEP ON HATING!! AND KEEP ER' STOCK BUDDY...


Opinions are like a$$holes we all have em and if you can't handle negitive feedback... the answer is don't ask the question!



AA GTO SP said:


> These people here just don't know what cool is, or have any taste. How much horsepower do those stickers add anyway?


That was bad... no, sick.... Errr, WTF?


----------



## CSand23 (Oct 23, 2006)

The rims may a bit over the top, but they surely get your attention. I love the black stripes on the hood and have thought about doing the same over roof and trunk. Does the big wheels and super low profile tires impeade performance in any way?? Great looking Goat in my eyes though.


----------



## CSand23 (Oct 23, 2006)

I jumped down to the last post and entered the last statement. People that aren't following the herd are sometimes rediculed for their out of the ordinary actions. I spent some of my younger years coming up out in SoCal and after i moved back to the south east. I was the one people talked about and the nonconforming one in their eyes. Five years later, everyone was wearing, talking and sporting the bikes i had brought with me those some odd years back. The progression in all forms of life are never dictated by people that are set and comfortable with being like everyone else. The best things you'll ever see or experience are most times never ordinary. Everything is better from those people that are not ordinary and push ahead to the unknown. Fast cars are still getting faster.


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

O love it im mean i see were you were going, but bro u have to remeber this might be a diffrent kinda crowd or age group. If these were al 20-30 yr old people alot more would like. Most of these guys really love that sleeper look which i do to but dam those rims are sick!!! and thats in a good way love the tinted tails to. I think you did a nice job http://www.gtoforum.com/images/smilies/cheers.gif
:cheers


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

*thx man*

CS..your right, the ones that do things that have never been done like this,(its the 1st one in the counrty like it), dont hate on others, we just want the respect others get, cause we have new ideas no one else have done...And handling is awsome, rims do weigh more..but that i knew..i LOVE IT
THX BROTHER


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

LOL.... Guys, try to be objective when you're waxing-poetic about herd mentality and pushing the envelope.... It's easy to get so wrapped up in "being different", that you fail to recognize that you are in-effect part of "the herd" of young people slapping on oversized wheels to "be different".... Did you not walk SEMA and see the acres up acres of DUBS on display? If that's not "a herd", then I guess I would get trampled at any cow ranch...

It's like flippin' tattoos and Harleys.... A bunch of so-called "individualists" getting all inked-up and chromed out, so caught up in their fashion, that they don't recognize that they ARE "the herd", they ARE the conformists...

Eddie Vedder says it best, "I change by not changing at all..."

True individualists are not slaves to fashion, don't feel the need to advertise and promote themselves, and don't worry much about "keeping up with other rides" or "getting their due respect" or any other silly avenues of perceived recognition... 

You may feel like you're a maverick, but be honest with yourself, are you trying to stand-out as being "unique" in large part so that people will notice and/or admire you? If so, your efforts represent a dichotomy... In the act of being different, you're just another conformist, another slave-to-fashion swallowing the trends that are pitched to you by the music and auto industry... And when it all of a sudden become "cool" to run something different for wheels, you know damned-well you'll be pitching your current setup on eBay, and conforming to the next fashion blitz at SEMA.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Now that was deep (lol).... reminds me of the question, what is the meaning of IS?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Whats in the trunk?


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

69bossnine said:


> LOL.... Guys, try to be objective when you're waxing-poetic about herd mentality and pushing the envelope.... It's easy to get so wrapped up in "being different", that you fail to recognize that you are in-effect part of "the herd" of young people slapping on oversized wheels to "be different".... Did you not walk SEMA and see the acres up acres of DUBS on display? If that's not "a herd", then I guess I would get trampled at any cow ranch...
> 
> It's like flippin' tattoos and Harleys.... A bunch of so-called "individualists" getting all inked-up and chromed out, so caught up in their fashion, that they don't recognize that they ARE "the herd", they ARE the conformists...
> 
> ...


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

It can get rather brutal here. If you dig-it that's all that counts. God Bless America!!!:cheers


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Jeez, that was a tough read, it went in a hundred different directions, along with the "modified" spelling... I need an Aleve...

Listen, I wasn't nipping you because you like to customize, I was nipping you because your customizations are so establishment-trendy IMHO... Maybe you're the first to put such honkin' wheels on a new Goat (I doubt it..), but you're likely the one-hundred-million-and-first guy to jump on the latest-trend-train and put behemoth-engineering-killing wheels on a car.. It's been done to death.

Hey, if you love customizing cars, then MORE POWER TO YOU, that is fantastic and admirable, and the hobby thrives on guys like you. Props...

I'm just prodding you to be a trend SETTER, not a trend follower.. The big flashy wheel thing is just another hip-hop trend on a typical 4-5 year cycle.. There's nothing new here. Also, please specify how you modified the chassis.. Realize that if you didn't upgrade the ball-joints, you could face catastrophic failure at-speed, they aren't engineered to withstand the force-of-leverage those big wheels dish-out, nor the day-to-day pounding of driving.

I'm not hatin', I'm giving you an opinion.. There's nothing wrong with that... Opinions, like them or hate them, are part of the process. You would have been happy if everybody here had blown sunshine up your skirt and said, "wow, beautiful, fantastic, unbelievable!!!"

But that's not exactly what happened... When you toss out a picture expecting reaction, you've gotta be prepared for honesty. I don't "hate" things, but I'm honest about what I like. Take it as you will, but don't waste energy being pi$$ed off at me, I'm just a guy with his own tastes and sensibilities..

And BTW, I've been known to do a custom touch here and there, and I've CERTAINLY modified my fair share of cars mechanically... I'm more go, less show, I don't like to draw much attention. But I did do a nifty hood/grille treatment on my old Lightning, and what the hell, I even chromed the wheels! But I never had a single thought toward what others would think about it, I did it because I thought it would look slick to me.. Anyhow, maybe if I can find an old photo I'll try to get it up here, just to prove that I'm not a complete stocker-junkie...


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

Well once again, thank you sir for your opinion. I put over 2k worth of aftermarket supension parts to make room and improve my gto..so It now handles better now then stock..that is trick to me..along with being able to fit 22" rims, that as far as I see look good, compared to lot of other peoples aftermarket wheel packages. ANd yea..Find me ONE OTHER GTO IN THE WORLD THAT HAS CUSTOM FABERCATED SOME 22's ON IT. ONLY ONE HERE...I take pride in the fact that not everyone in town can just slap the same parts on their GTO's as I have. 
no beef here my man..but as someone else said...this might appel to other age groups then yours..I understand..cause when you where young and "in-tune" with now adays types of cool, you where told by others that is crazy, but im sure you did it anyways, right?
thx


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

1. Sorry, but it took me all of 5 seconds on Google to find another GTO with 22's on it... (see pic below...)

2. "FABERCATED"?? Did you mean fabricated? And considering that fabrication typically implies making a part from scratch, what exactly did you fabricate?

3. By all means, take pride in your car, no argument there.

4. In all honesty, the dumbest thing I ever did styling-wise in my youth in the 80's was smoked headlight covers (they looked silly then, and they look silly now..). Other than that, I can look back at photos of all my old cars (I'm 40 now) and they still look damn sharp and clean. The big fad back then was mini-trucks with tons of hydraulics, and then the craze of destroying steering and chassis components began with short-profile crazy-outside-offset rims... Wheels that stuck so far out the kids used up 1 1/2 lanes of traffic, and snapped chassis parts like dry kindling... I never followed any of those trends, not at 16, and not today.

Today, it's the 20+ inch wheels. Repair shops LOVE 'EM because they wipe-out bushings and joints at an exponentially higher rate, which is a big money-maker for them..


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

As a show car it's nice. Probably scores big at shows because it is modified in that manner. Practicle as a daily driver? I think not, but I don't think it was meant to be a D.D.


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

wow, u did find one...good job..how bout one in the US? And btw that set up on the one you showed me does not even touch mine..he did springs..ive done that and intergraded air supenstion to lift for more confort..but whatever buddy, this is your cup of tea...putting others down to make yourself feel supeiror! Im sure when you go to the local 7-11 you see numorios GTO's..custom ones too! so im going to keep doing my thing, and going to shows, winning shows, tunning heads, while you hide behind the computer and tell me im not original. THANKS FOR THE VOTE


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

What's your point? I don't ever recall seeing a GTO at a 7-11, and I never said anything about "originality" being the only good option. Now you're just making things up. Who's the hater? 

I've been involved heavily in showing cars my entire life... Different venues though, I'm into the classic car thing..

There are good reasons to enjoy showing your car, and bad reasons.. Try not to allow yourself to get into the bad reasons (attention, ego, "turning heads"). Listen, I'm not trying to sound preachy, it's just that you're awful angry and caught up in how much positive attention you receive. Blow it off...

Drink a beer, or two, you'll feel calmer...


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

The only important opinion is yours. You put the time, effort, and money into your car to please yourself. Sometimes the "don't ask, don't tell" policy really is the best policy. Don't allow what others like affect how you feel about your GTO.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

It needs spinners....:lol:


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

dude like i said before i think thats pretty sick car, now yes it is flashy but hey alot of people like flash. Its cool to see someone take a diffrent approach to the styling, hey i tell ya one thing i bet these people here would like this much better then a gto with a huge ricer wing, fart can , and those gold tires lol with a mirale on the side hahahaha. I wish someone would put a pick of that on here lol everyone would go bananas. But in my opinion i really like it especially the tintes tails, rims are nice but hmmm alittle flashy but i think there still pretty dam nice. Just keep doin wat your doin!!


----------



## CSand23 (Oct 23, 2006)

*What is the Boss (good) reasons for showing cars?*

69boss,

1- No doubt i love your other job as spell checker, but since your into grading other's post. I would request you either forgo the spell master wanna be attitude, or truly use your (well deserved) English degree. Wouldn't it be prudent on your part, not just to critize, but also give remedy to correct said faults. For example, your use of dichotomy could be the word of the day. Some people might not have known the spelling, but more for sure wouldn't have known the meaning. That's where you could have used your vast knowledge of linguistics. Someone once said "The knowledge of knowing is never just knowing, it's the knowing you control that knowledge". 

2- What are the good reasons of showing cars? You referenced the bad of having a car turn heads. Correct me if i'm wrong, i pass an old 58 Bonneville (stock), 60 Laurentian, or chop top Merc. There's no doubt they all turn my head (bad), not even close. They are cars that are not seen everyday and therefore cause the movement of ones head being turned to absorb as much of the automotive beauty allowed in that brief drive by. Most people can't tell you the difference or even identify a car in passing. The 04-06 GTO was ripped for being plain and not being what they knew as the GOAT. EZChronic's GOAT gets looks, even if from people that dislike it (you can't not look). Sometimes that's all you need is a brief pause and smile as the LS2 greets that next mate. 
3- I'm no professor, but here is my lesson plan for the day. The discussion will be the comparision of wildfowl, cars and girls.
-Wildfowl (ducks for today) have evolved and adapted to the environment over years. In the nonbreeding time they have basic (stock car) plumage and colors that blend into their environment for protection. During breeding times the drake (male) becomes alternate plumage (custom car). This alternate plumage is a change from drab colors to bright (head turning). All drakes (male) display the same changes and appearance, but the hens (females) are aware and mate with the drakes that have that slightly brighter crest or stronger wing to foot ratio. 
- The lesson i share with you guy's and gal's is simple. Guys are looking for girls and drakes are looking for hens. The hens pick the drakes that have that something extra. That's no different then the girls us guys are after. If your in highschool and drive a Pinto or a AMG C63, my guess is the girls your after aren't in that Pinto, unless it is in plumage to please. 

4- Who quotes Eddie Vedder anyway? I think it should be Eddie said it best, unless he is on an endless loop. As for the quote, please "i change by not changing at all". In the real world if you are not adapt with change and being able to change. Your left behind and unemployed, for example Mr Vedder has not changed and he is no longer relevant in todays musical atmosphere.

5- 69Boss, what cars are in your garage?

6- American torque

7- God Bless our troops, pray for their safe return, and give what you can.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

CSand23.... Wow, your post is apt testimony to last night being a slow night for programming on the boob tube... 

1. I don't wish to be seen as the "spell checker" (although it depresses me that folks can sit through 12 years of grade-school and come away with so little... It doesn't take college to know how to write and spell...). Furthermore, to anyone who sees a word that you don't quite understand or know how to spell, I've got your easy 5-second solution.... GOOGLE. You've got the world at your fingertips online, why not take advantage of it, rather than continuing the habit of having education within arm's reach, and ignoring it... YES, I'm guilty of being a preachy snob here... Sue me...   

2. You're not quite understanding my "good" and "bad" reasons for showing a car.. OF COURSE it's nice to see folks admire your car, it's very self-satisfying/gratifying to see your ideas and your handiwork appreciated.. That's not my point. My point is that doing shows PRIMARILY FOR THE ATTENTION is not healthy, and actually looks rather pathetic.. Enjoy the attention your car receives, but keep your head about you, keep your perspective. Be happy if you win, be humble if you lose. Real confidence comes from WITHIN, not from a friggin car you own... My primary reasons for participating in shows are 1. It's the best excuse to get a fresh and thorough detail done on my car, and to address needs and issues I may have been putting-off, 2. To see all of the OTHER cars there, 3. To socialize and meet old friends and make new friends..
Standing around your car all day, petting your own ego and bragging about yourself and your car to others.... It's rather sad and weak, and smart gals sniff out sad and weak from a city block away...

3. Sorry, but the girls that I go after are slightly more advanced than a duck... I understand you were simply drawing an analogy, but it's more complex than you give credit to... Women (the human kind  ) are more COMPLEX than that, especially the smarter the object of your desires may be... Flashy cars and muscle shirts? Yes, it attracts, but it attracts a certain "type" of gal, typically the type who's not much brighter than a duck... Fun for a night, annoying to be around after that... All the flash and prancing/preening in the world only gets your foot in the door, that's it... One of my best friends was one of those guys who constantly had beautiful women calling him, pursuing him.. He's the biggest magnet I've ever seen or known... He drove a beat-up Suzuki Samurai with mud tires and no doors... The girls didn't give a damn, he had the core elements going... You can have the hottest car in the world... But if you're a dweeb, the car is just a prop, and the gals attracted are as you would expect.

4. Sure, Eddie Vedder isn't in the spotlight anymore... But at least he had the stones to stick to his convictions, rather than being a slave to the industry, a pawn, a trend-whore... There's a business side to music, and an artistic side to music... The measure of a man's art is not whether it's "hot" today, it's whether it's remembered 30 years from now.... Pearl Jam will be wealthy until they finally croak due to the timelessness of their music, and the ongoing royalties that creates (John Lennon and Elvis are the biggest grossing artists in the business, and they are dead..). Most current "popular" musicians will be broke in 10 years, and playing gigs at Pleasure Island in Disney...

5. My garage?? Oh jeez, I'd rather just be a dude talking new GTO's now and then to break-up my work day. I've got alot of stuff, my father and I have been collecting since the 80's in a rather heavy way... PM me an email, I'll send you some pictures if you'd like.

6. Dittos on our troops, and Happy Thanksgiving!! arty:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

69bossnine said:


> 5. My garage?? Oh jeez, I'd rather just be a dude talking new GTO's now and then to break-up my work day. I've got alot of stuff, my father and I have been collecting since the 80's in a rather heavy way... PM me an email, I'll send you some pictures if you'd like.


Now your being modest... I recall you posted the following to represent a sampling of the tin you have tucked away.... Having thrown darts and daggers at each other in the past, I have to agree with the points you have tried to convey on this thread after finding the OP chose to repost this in another section an hour after starting this one. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1681&d=1187286311

http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1680&d=1187286311


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

CSand23 said:


> 69boss,
> 
> 1- No doubt i love your other job as spell checker, but since your into grading other's post. I would request you either forgo the spell master wanna be attitude, or truly use your (well deserved) English degree. Wouldn't it be prudent on your part, not just to critize, but also give remedy to correct said faults.


Sorry, but I have to side with 69boss on this one. It's not about spelling every word properly, (we all make errors), it is about writing properly with a keyboard and taking the few minutes to make a point without resorting to, "Chat speak". It really is hard to read somthing like this, 

"ihad a car lol 4 cuz it wuz kewl 2 u i drove it everywhere lol to show my dubs lol cuz they r the best lol rolf"

Just my opinion


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

People have gotten so dependent on text messaging anymore it has become a way of speaking and writing. Misspleed werdz iz blamed on it cuz itz ezier to deel wit.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

My favorite acronym for text-messaging:

WDYJFC?

Translation - Why don't you just f***ing call??


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow!! I didn't know my post would start such a "US" vs. "THEM"!! Anyway you look at it, we all have made points each way....I do like the attention of anyone that take time out of thier day to stop, turn, look....weather good or bad. Ive put endless hours into my GTO. You said in so many words...I runded my car!! Well then F___ you! You suck then too...But if you would have learned how to change with the times a bit more, you would have nicely said you would have done things diff. thats all it is...
can you spell check this for me? im at work, in a hurry, oh by the way (btw) I run car audio/video/alarm corp. maybe thats why I like MY GTO LIKE THIS! 
thanks everyone!!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*differnt*

Are they Foose Wheels? I had a set on my '04 GTP. Everyone has their own tastes. You know what? It is a goat, I like it.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

ezchronic said:


> Wow!! I didn't know my post would start such a "US" vs. "THEM"!! Anyway you look at it, we all have made points each way....I do like the attention of anyone that take time out of thier day to stop, turn, look....weather good or bad. Ive put endless hours into my GTO. You said in so many words...I runded my car!! Well then F___ you! You suck then too...But if you would have learned how to change with the times a bit more, you would have nicely said you would have done things diff. thats all it is...
> can you spell check this for me? im at work, in a hurry, oh by the way (btw) I run car audio/video/alarm corp. maybe thats why I like MY GTO LIKE THIS!
> thanks everyone!!



You asked... it's "ruined", not "runded". 

Nobody said that you ruined your car, but myself and others did try to advise you of some potential safety issues... Don't take it the wrong way... If you have it all covered, that's great.. If you don't, then why so chippy and defensive? None of us know EVERYTHING there is to know, we all have plenty to learn.

It's all cool. If I have a different opinion than you, that's all it is, nobody needs to be cursing at the other... Is it that important? Internet cussing matches are embarrassing to all involved.

To each, his own... Sorry for being so preachy, I get bored, and I can type damn fast...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Dude*

Again, Your car looks nice. Besides , I think it is great that GTO owners make changes to their rides to make them look unique. When I go to a car show I really don't want to see fifty newer style GTO's lined up all looking the same. Again, it is a great thing that each and every one of us try to make our GTO unique to fit our style!:willy: :willy:


----------



## CSand23 (Oct 23, 2006)

69 Bossnine,
I was just busting chops on you the spelling sensei. I was for the word of the day thing in theory. I appreciate the appearance of something that is unknown and relish the satisfaction in learning the answer. As the Boss say "if you don't know look it up and then you know".
I was wrong in my perception of your reference of turning heads. You're correct cars turn heads, but if your showing your car for the acknowledgement of self worth or some fulfillment of confidence. Get a life, it's a car. You are what you are and no car is going to sell you as anything more, unless the buyer is also lacking in such. 
As for the analogy of duck/girl/car. I took offense to your duck disrespecting and stereotyping of ducks as "daffy". I'll have you know not only will i not stand for that, i don't know any wildfowl that will succumb to your unwarranted wreckless words of unwanted pure hate on the winged ones. All i can say, and i appoligize in advance for the harsh words... Duck that.
As for Pearl Jam, they were not doing their own thing. They were assembled by record co/producer to fulfill what the record co. had projected as "what will sale". I have always disliked most of the mass polpular things. I will never wear Reeboks, I sometimes can be overly critical to music that is forced feed over the radio and MTV. I'm a guitarist 20+ yrs and until XM, so much of the good music wasn't an option on regular radio (College Radio gets props). I could go on and on about this and that about music. Pearl Jam and Mr Vedder is set forever and i wish we all could be under those same fruit trees. But they as individuals/musicians were never relevant. The band was, but they were puppets of the record co. As they sold more records and became aware of their musical puppet master bathing in crisp cash. They slowly wanted more artistic control, and the music not pimp pressured to the masses by their creator became old news.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

i like the the stripes and the rest of the car ,
but the wheels i hate
wheels =


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't recall ever saying that I wanted the attention because I myself have issues! Thats what you ASSumed by seeing somthing outside the mold. 

As far as going to car shows, well, lets put it this way, Ive never had a GTO guy see my car from far, and say, "I don't want to see that"! 

If everybody had the same mods done, then we all would not be here, talking about all the differences in our pride and joys! Right??

We all have our own likes, and dislikes.. IE: Pizza, I dont like onions, but I don't think people should stop putting it on theirs!

This world, as small as it seems at time, has room for mine, yours and anyone elses custom cars.


----------

